# Enlisting to establish vet status??



## slowby (Nov 2, 2011)

Facts: 

1. I've always wanted be a cop.
2. I have a bachelors in CJ with a GPA of 3.4.
2. I dont want to leave MA.
3. I dont want to work for a non-civil service town.
4. I've already finished the Reserve-Intermittent Academy, and Im about to finish an auxiliary academy with a dept that requires their officers to carry. 
5. I will also be sworn in with a sheriff's dept to work paid details. 
6. My 2011 score was a 97 but there is still an incredible amount of applicants ranked above me (e.g.,disabled vets and vets alike)
7. The auxiliary hours would contribute to a test credits on the next exam. 

Questions: 

1.Is it at all likely, not possible, but likely that someone in my position will be considered by a dept without having veteran status?
2. Is enlisting in the military (reserve) and requesting a unit that is to deploy asap for vet status poor decision? Thoughts???


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

You should enlist to serve your country. Selfless service. Gaining vets status is the states way ofmsaying thank you for serving your country. I think you should join the military to gain discipline and earn vet status


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Joining the military for the right reasons are important and i'm not sure joining to get VET status is one of them. Only you can decide if joining up is for you, but it is a major commitment one that should not be taken lightly. It is possible to get onto a civil service department without having VET status. I work for a large agency that has recently hired nearly 20 people of which about half are non vets.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Enlisting to serve your country should be the main priority, not to get veterans status. Veterans status for civil service is the states small token of gratitude for being shipped off to some foreign hell hole for a year or more. Picking the first MOS that will get you shipped out in order to get that status is not a wise idea, rather you should pick a job field that you enjoy, one that will give you some skills to use while you wait for the academy.

Trust me after multiple deployments I learned one thing, if your are going to be in the sand box you best make it as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Bad idea.


----------



## slowby (Nov 2, 2011)

I suppose my question seemingly suggests that I am some sort of selfish police whacker; however, this is not the case. The summer in between my freshman year in college, I did everything possible to enlist in the marines, and I was hell bent on doing so. I swam laps and ran 1.5 -3 miles every day after work, bought a push up bar and followed a pre-boot work out plan. I respect your opinion Lieutenant, and I probably would have answered my question in the same manner but i don't feel discipline is an area where i am lacking. 

Unfortunately, i suffered a knee injury which needed surgery when i was in high school. The particular procedure performed was one banned by the Marines and MEPS would'nt even look at me. The SSGT (Recruiter) and I appealed to the highest authority but lost. I was denied and heartbroken. I love the military and wanted to serve my country wholeheartedly. My decision to try to enlist at that time was not one of desperation rather admiration. 

I graduated the R/I Academy as the near the top of my class, spoke at the graduation ceremony in place of the class officers, and have gone on to additional academic achievement in an auxiliary class, as well. Needless to say, I give every opportunity 100% and nothing less. 

I have since spoken to an Army recruiter and learned that i have a VERY good shot at obtaining a waiver. I obviously know that the word of a recruiter is one to be taken cautiously. After all, they have a job to do. But if by some chance I can enter the service would it make that big of a difference? Are departments mandated by state law to consider each applicant as they rank on the civil service exam? Are there any exceptions which allow a department to skip individuals to get to another?

Thank you for your time Lieutenant. I appreciate it.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm a recently retired Soldier and the idea of you enlisting strictly to gain vet status pisses me off. You heart needs to be in it. You need to be willing to make some serious sacrifices for the good of your country, not for personal advancement. Also, what happens when a second deployment comes up, are you going to come up with a million sorry excuses why you can't go again because "you already got what you wanted out of it"? Military leaders have their hands full as it is and don't need one more troop like you.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

vets are now considered "par-10"

so yes, you will be placed on the civil service list above "non-vets".

this next generation of LE will have allot of war veterans.

should you decide to join the military and come home to be an officer you will be in the good company of your fellow veterans.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I wasn't going to respond until I saw your save with the mention of wanting to join the military anyway, so here goes;

Join a National Guard MP unit. Besides looking good on the resume, you're pretty much guaranteed of being deployed and getting veteran's status. I gave this advice to someone who now works with me, and that's how he got on.

Just keep in mind....it isn't laser tag they're playing in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If you enlist you won't stay in MA very long, defeating your desire not to leave. You sound like a smart kid (for the interweb, of course), but you've always wanted to be a cop, not a soldier. Don't enlist, you'd waste everyone's time.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Join because you love your nation. All else is secondary.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

+1 to all preceding posts. Join the MILITARY because you want to be in the MILITARY, otherwise your going to be a drag on everyone arounds you (Speaking from experience)


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

+2 Once you take the oath of enlistment, that branch of the military is your life.
Half stepping it wil not be tolerated by your fellow service members.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Given your stated passion for the military, may I ask how you did on the ASVAB?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Given your stated passion for the military, may I ask how you did on the ASVAB?


ASS what??? lol. Just kidding.


----------

